# The worth of Reinin dichotomies with Jung? :-/



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ephemereality said:


> Paranoia?


Well it wouldn't be technically incorrect to call it that I guess.



> As a sidenote, have you seen the movie The Machinist? Told from an ISTP or LSI perspective, you may still find it compelling in terms of Ni. PPS, I couldn't relate at all to this kind of perception of reality. It seemed paranoid and drawing connections that weren't quite there to me. I think also very 6. In the end I even found the conclusions quite lame, like I expected something quite deeper than what was laid out to me.


No I havn't seen it.
I think I would have liked it, from what I see in the trailer.
I'll watch it sometime.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

hornet said:


> No I havn't seen it.
> I think I would have liked it, from what I see in the trailer.
> I'll watch it sometime.


Perhaps it'll resonate with what you are describing now, yes.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ephemereality said:


> Perhaps it'll resonate with what you are describing now, yes.


Damn now I just have to watch it. :laughing:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@ephemereality
Okay done watching it.
Yeah that was a very relevant movie for me.

Though I felt that his cold Ti stance left the world very bleak.
Still his perception of the world matched mine pretty well.
His Ni misfirings where very familiar, like you think you have it all figured out.
Seeing one thing here and one thing there and sort of having lots of disconnected pieces.
And you are so sure that they all connect up to this bigger pattern revolving around you.
It took me sooo, sooo much work to get over seeing the numbers 666 everywhere
and linking them to be some sort of message from God trying to hint that what I was about to do was wrong.
I've grown up in a Seventh Day Adventist family and the beliefs and indoctrination is quite massive.
They feast on misguided Ni users who can get drawn into all their doomsday theories.

I was a bit puzzled that my ISTP dad often showed signs of mild paranoia.
But I guess Ni tert overloads/misfirings are the same for both ISFPs and ISTPs.
Actually a tert misfiring seems more correct in the case of Ni.
Can't speak for how the other cognitive functions misfire in tert,
but it would be interesting to explore.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

hornet said:


> @ephemereality
> Okay done watching it.
> Yeah that was a very relevant movie for me.
> 
> ...


I wonder if this cannot be neatly explained by socionics' definition of the tertiary as mobilizing or hidden agenda function. 

ISTj, ISFj - to believe

So the misfiring of tertiary Fi would for example in my case and it's something I relate to though it hasn't happened to such a great degree, be holding onto emotional ties and over-valuing emotional ties that in actuality are needless to the outsider. I would say this happens a lot in fiction with the ILI often fulfilling the tv-trope role of the unfettered (though it equally applies to the SLI), having developed a grand plan in order to make up for some loved one or such several years after separation. They're love is just so undying. They'll do anything for their loved one(s), no matter the time it takes and no matter what needs to be done. Snape from Harry Potter is a good example of what I'm thinking of.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ephemereality said:


> I wonder if this cannot be neatly explained by socionics' definition of the tertiary as mobilizing or hidden agenda function.
> 
> ISTj, ISFj - to believe
> 
> So the misfiring of tertiary Fi would for example in my case and it's something I relate to though it hasn't happened to such a great degree, be holding onto emotional ties and over-valuing emotional ties that in actuality are needless to the outsider. I would say this happens a lot in fiction with the ILI often fulfilling the tv-trope role of the unfettered (though it equally applies to the SLI), having developed a grand plan in order to make up for some loved one or such several years after separation. They're love is just so undying. They'll do anything for their loved one(s), no matter the time it takes and no matter what needs to be done. Snape from Harry Potter is a good example of what I'm thinking of.


Thank you it explains it perfectly.
Now I don't have to waste my time trying to make up the gaps myself.
I often end up butchering it, especially by Ti standards. :angry:

I laughed my ass off at some of them.:laughing:
Like the tert Ti. I can't imagine how many times I've seen the most silly propositions,
being defended to the death by tert Ti types.
Now that I know it is the same type of process that I'm going trough with Ni I kinda feel for them.
Must be hard nitpicking all that meaning just to have the thinking dom/aux's rip you apart.


----------

